
The Power Macintosh G3 All-in-One: Function over Form - todsacerdoti
https://www.macstories.net/mac/the-power-macintosh-g3-all-in-one/
======
cable2600
It used PCI slots to make finding expansion cards easier from the PC side of
things.

